# Beretta 81



## Sarge8497 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just ordered a Beretta model 81 from Classic Firearms. Does anyone know where I could get some extra mags at a reasonable price?

Gary


----------



## Sarge8497 (Dec 12, 2009)

By the way could anyone recommend a good IWB holster for the Beretta 81?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I almost sprung for one from CF. I like the gun's controls setup, and know a lady who might enjoy shooting it. The shipping charge is too damned high.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Got one this past Thursday from Classic. Very good condition, a few spots of worn bluing on the slide (holster burn) but easily fixed and a few scratches on the plastic grips. Barrel is shiny inside. From researching mine was made in 1980 according to the charts I found.

She's a bit thick in the grip, and is approx the same size as a Bersa Thunder 380 Plus. Haven't given much thought about getting another mag, with the price of 32ACP ammo and a 12rnd mag I doubt I'll shoot it as much as some of my other guns. Here's a lousy photo (sorry), there's a bit of glare on the front end of the gun that makes it look grayish:










I've got ammo coming so I haven't shot it yet. The only complaint I have is that the slide is a bit on the stiff side to rack, but it may be because half of my fingertips are cracked and sore this week.

Mine was $271 OTD after adding taxes, shipping, and FFL fees. Classics shipping is high on this thing, wish they had flat rate like some other places like GrabAGun.

Anyway, this is my 2nd post if I count my introduction post.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Shot it Wednesday, ran great with little to no felt recoil. I probably should get another mag, but with 12rnds it's not necessary unless I want to run thru my ammo quickly.

Had no problem racking the slide, the gun may not have ever been fired in its previous life or shot very little; and after firing it feels like it has become easier to rack the slide.

After cleaning it I touched up the aluminum frame with some Birchwood/Casey Aluminum Black and looks good as new now.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking pistol you picked up there Dubar! Personally, I would use something like that as a back up gun, to my night stand gun. The .32 ACP ain't no barn-burner, but I still wouldn't want to stop a few of them at close range.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Yep, still would leave a hole.

Here's a photo of the 81 and my 92FS:










The 92FS looks brand new, the 81 cleaned up really nice and looks great but I can still see it's been used. Got both for really good prices.

Sure wish prices of 32 and 380 ammo were lower, you guys need to buy more guns!!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Both are wonderful handguns! Looks good.


----------



## PlumbBob (Sep 20, 2019)

hillman said:


> I almost sprung for one from CF. I like the gun's controls setup, and know a lady who might enjoy shooting it. The shipping charge is too damned high.


I found a nice one at DK firearms free shipping no tax. 249.00 after FFL fees


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Is everybody else's Model 81 hard to rack or harder than most?

Mine's a PITA to rack, plus I've done something to my arm which is making it even more difficult.

Solution...I see a bunch of slide rackers on the internet, but most are gun specific and $20 and up. So I get a bright idea to make one out of a piece of hard wood. I have several pieces of oak flooring left over from my kitchen model and cut a chunk off just to see how it would work. I made it 2"x2" and drilled a 9/16" hole 3/8" from the bottom.



















It's not pretty but it works fine. Not only does it work on the Model 81 it works on the 92FS and most of my other guns.

I'm looking for a block of plastic that will do the same thing and look better. I have rounded the top and beveled the edges so it looks a bit more appealing:










Hopefully my arm will heal, but it's good to know I have something to help rack the slide(s) if needed.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Sorry, the photos were on my cellphone and they got rotated.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, you must have really messed up your arm, not to be able to rack one of those.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

The spring in the model 81 is much stiffer than the 92FS, not sure why but it shoots fine. Similar size guns such as the Bersa Thunder are much easier to rack also. Not sure what I did to my 68yr old arm but it still hasn't got back to normal. Could be nothing but age dammit all 

I ordered a Handi-Racker but I swear my homemade device works better. So much so I made a couple more out of some recycled plastic blocks my shooting buddy provided:










He's getting one in return and I'm keeping the other. It works on every semi-auto pistol I have from a GSG Firefly to a Ruger P90DC. I've got 4 more blocks I'm experimenting with to see if I can improve how it feels in my hand. The plastic is a bit slippery, might need serrations on the sides or might need to make them bigger or smaller.


----------



## Phil Morris (Oct 3, 2019)

To answer the OP's question, Robertson Trading Post has Mec-Gar magazines modified to fit the Beretta 81 for $28.

The reason the 81 slide is difficult to rack is this model is a straight blowback rather than a locking lug design.


----------



## Shouvelhead (Oct 13, 2019)

Dubar said:


> Yep, still would leave a hole.
> 
> Here's a photo of the 81 and my 92FS:
> 
> ...


I find it for less than 200.00 a case for Geco on the internet . Geco is a clean quality ammo


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Shouvelhead said:


> I find it for less than 200.00 a case for Geco on the internet . Geco is a clean quality ammo


Haven't seen much of the Geco ammo, will have to try it out!


----------



## Shouvelhead (Oct 13, 2019)

I just found geco 32 acp for 9.44 a box at Vizards . Got a case for 200.00 including shipping


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

All of the Cheetah pistols are stiff to rack the slide,,,
My 85 and 87 are just like your 81.

It helps a lot to cock the hammer before racking.

I've been tempted to get one of the 81's since they hit the market,,,
But it would just be another gun that I would only shoot once or twice a year.

Aarond

.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

aarondhgraham said:


> All of the Cheetah pistols are stiff to rack the slide,,,
> My 85 and 87 are just like your 81.
> 
> It helps a lot to cock the hammer before racking.
> ...


Yeah, that's kinda where I am at on these too.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Classic now has spare mags too ($40+ shipped)!!!


----------



## Shouvelhead (Oct 13, 2019)

Ordered 2 for 34.99 ea. 3.99 shipping


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

never experienced it. but this is a very interesting discussion to follow


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Sarge8497 said:


> I just ordered a Beretta model 81 from Classic Firearms. Does anyone know where I could get some extra mags at a reasonable price?
> 
> Gary


I just got an 81 from Classic, and like most of my other semi-auto purchases, I bought an extra magazine. IIRC, it was $34+ change...


----------



## PlumbBob (Sep 20, 2019)

I just got an email from DK firearms that they had them in stock


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had bought my Model 81BB at a store, but got one of the extra magazines from Classic...good looking magazine, and it ran just fine.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Got some wood grips for my 81 this week:










4 weeks from Thailand.


----------



## PlumbBob (Sep 20, 2019)

Dubar said:


> Got some wood grips for my 81 this week:
> 
> View attachment 18047
> 
> ...


It looks like it was worth the wait. Nice. I couldn't find any affordable grips I liked so I cerekoted the plastic ones.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

That's SWEET!!! Looks like a new gun.


----------



## James Alaimo (Aug 26, 2021)

Sorry to hijack this thread.
How can I get the year my 81BB was produced serial Number is E22491W


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's a chart I found on the web,,,
It's not the complete reference but does have some useful info.










I'm a huge fan of the mid-sized Beretta pistols,,,
They fit my smaller hands as if they were made for me,,,
I already owned a Model 87 (.22 LR) and a Model 95 (.380 ACP).

When the 81's hit Classic Fieryarms I didn't hesitate,,,
I ordered one with 4 extra mags that very day.

My philosophy for mags is:
1 is none, 2 is one, three is two, etc,,,
For semi-auto guns one needs multiples as spares.

A semi-auto with one bad mag is just an expensive rock.

I absolutely love that little shooter,,,
It's replaced the Model 85 for carry in my man-purse.

My man-purse is a very nice briefcase bag with a hidden quick access holster,,,
It fits inside it perfectly and I do like having 12+1 rounds instead of 8+1.

Aarond

.


----------



## James Alaimo (Aug 26, 2021)

Awesome thanks so very much. Looks like 1982 for me.
How is the side to rack for you? Impossible for me only if I cock the hammer first and then its a struggle. I ordered new Wolf recoil and hammer springs. Only available in stock weight, I thinking that if it was a police model may have high weight springs. I watched a few video's and the guys rack it like a .22. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, all of the mid-size Beretta's are somewhat difficult to rack the slide,,,
But it's just something that one needs to learn to do.

I'm closer to 70 than 69 with only normal strength,,,
I do find I have to exert more muscle,,,
But it's nothing that can't be done.

Aarond

.


----------



## James Alaimo (Aug 26, 2021)

thx


----------

